# Cottonmouth classic



## olinprice (Apr 16, 2014)

Our Cottonmouth classic will be august 16 30 targets nelms st Louisville GA contact me 706-361-1675


----------



## olinprice (Apr 16, 2014)

Figured i would start early make sure the word gets out there


----------



## dirttracker84 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm gone need a crossbow
stake.Lol or I'll just shoot with
Garrett


----------



## olinprice (Apr 18, 2014)

Lol he has been on a roll don't jump on him too fast lol


----------



## olinprice (May 18, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## olinprice (May 30, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## olinprice (Jun 30, 2014)

ttt and dont forget the augusta warriors shoot at destiny farm this month


----------



## olinprice (Jul 10, 2014)

Rocky Comfort Bowhunters
Cottonmouth Classic

        Nelms st                       Rockycomfort.bowhunters@facebook.com
        Louisville, GA 

   Rocky Comfort Bowhunters will be hosting their Cottonmouth Classic August 16, 2014. Weather you are a bow hunter, Target shooter or just love archery come out and enjoy the day. There will be 30 targets in various situations and novelty shoots for cash and extra points. As always food is free.



                                           Casual registration 9 am to 4 pm

              Classes include
                Mens/Women open 50% payback  Red Stake    $20.00
                Crossbow 50% payback  Red Stake  $20.00
                Mens /Women hunter Trophy   Red Stake   $10.00
                Youth/Traditional  Trophy  White Stake     $10.00
                Cub   Blue Stake  Trophy  $Free


For more info 
Greg 478-494-5520
Olin 706-361-1675
Steven 478-278-3896
Terrell 478-494-4314


----------



## olinprice (Jul 21, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## olinprice (Jul 22, 2014)

Also no speed limits on bows we don't care how fast it shoots if you want to shoot come on bring it


----------



## Its Amazing (Jul 28, 2014)

Cottonmouth Classic is always tops on my list. Great food, great people and fun shooting......It don't get no better than that.


----------



## lightsspeed (Jul 28, 2014)

Can't wait to see how yall set the course this year with those 6ft wide lanes.


----------



## olinprice (Jul 30, 2014)

Going to mow lanes Saturday


----------



## olinprice (Aug 3, 2014)

Lanes mowed setting targets next weekend


----------



## olinprice (Aug 3, 2014)

*Cottonmouth Classic*

Also will be setting up the dreaded SAW BLADE lol     Nice 6ft wide shooting lanes come on out and enjoy a day of shooting


----------



## Its Amazing (Aug 5, 2014)

ttt


----------



## olinprice (Aug 7, 2014)

ttt


----------



## dirttracker84 (Aug 8, 2014)

Morning bump


----------



## Its Amazing (Aug 11, 2014)

Ready to shoot the Cottonmouth!!


----------



## olinprice (Aug 11, 2014)

Targets set going to be some creek bottom shots some up hill some down hill some pines some oak flats some open field good all around shoot only a few long shots and a lot in between lol


----------



## Monster02 (Aug 12, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Its Amazing (Aug 13, 2014)

ttt


----------



## olinprice (Aug 13, 2014)

Im going to try to get there early so if you need to shoot before 9 come on i will be there


----------



## Monster02 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Olin!!!


----------



## watermedic (Aug 13, 2014)

Great Shoot Folks!!

Come out and show support for these guys!!


----------



## olinprice (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey It's on like bing bone jack


----------



## Glynn598 (Aug 15, 2014)

Tty


----------



## olinprice (Aug 15, 2014)

All I can say is bug spray lol


----------



## watermedic (Aug 16, 2014)

Good luck today everyone. 

I'm sitting on the edge of a bean field waiting on Mr. Fuzzy Horns!


----------



## dirttracker84 (Aug 16, 2014)

Olin and Greg as always course
 was awesome Had a blast


----------



## dirttracker84 (Aug 16, 2014)

Olin and Greg as always course
 was awesome Had a blast


----------



## olinprice (Aug 16, 2014)

Best turnout in a long time 51 shooters woohoo thanks to all who came out I will post scores either tonight or tomorrow hope you all had a good time we enjoyed having you visit out little piece of heaven


----------

